
The Dark Side of Technology - jseliger
http://edgeperspectives.typepad.com/edge_perspectives/2013/12/the-dark-side-of-technology.html
======
kimonos
I agree! Though technology has been and will be of great help for all of us,
still it has its disadvantages and negative effects..

